# Question:



## sol92258 (Apr 24, 2009)

I recently read a site about how to laminate a blank for a bottle stopper, and got the idea I'd really like to do a crimson red and white blank like that.  I'm thinking Alabama Crimson Tide colors.

So, leaning on the experience represented here, what's my best method for doing so?
I'm thinking pen and shaving brush if that makes a difference.


----------



## mick (Apr 24, 2009)

I've used Bloodwood and Holly for Alabama colors.....or if you're inclined to  cast some blanks Russett red is a good pigment to use for crimson.


----------



## holmqer (Apr 25, 2009)

If using wood to laminate, PVA glue (Titebond etc) would work fine.


----------



## sol92258 (Apr 25, 2009)

mick said:


> I've used Bloodwood and Holly for Alabama colors.....or if you're inclined to  cast some blanks Russett red is a good pigment to use for crimson.


you have any pics?
how'd they turn out?


----------



## sparhawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Whats a Texas guy doin makin Alabama colors?:biggrin:


----------



## kirkfranks (Apr 26, 2009)

I've done bloodwood and birdseye maple.  Came out nice.


----------



## sol92258 (Apr 26, 2009)

sparhawk said:


> Whats a Texas guy doin makin Alabama colors?:biggrin:


born in Mobile
been in Texas most my life, but still claim 'Bama
ROLL TIDE, ROLL!

my wife likes to go over to Orange Beach to some go on dolphin tours, we pass by Rosinton along the way...any good antique stores over that way? :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 26, 2009)

The only problem with Crimson Tide colors is that they tend to fade at the end of the season.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sol92258 (Apr 26, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> The only problem with Crimson Tide colors is that they tend to fade at the end of the season.
> 
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


only 2* games this year, vs 6+ the past several....definitely going in the right direction

*2 being one they didn't fade, just faced a better team in Florida, and the other there was no emotion for, even if they played their best and got the most points, they still couldn't win....


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 26, 2009)

Jim,

My old boss is a huge Tide fan, so I can't resist picking on Alabama every chance I can get.  Don't worry, I hate Auburn!!


----------



## sol92258 (Apr 29, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Jim,
> 
> My old boss is a huge Tide fan, so I can't resist picking on Alabama every chance I can get.  Don't worry, I hate Auburn!!


ahh, you're alright then


so, bloodwood and holly it is, now to find some.....

also, I've seen bamboo blanks for pens, is there anywhere to find 1 1/2" blanks for shave brush handles?  
or would I need to glue the pen blanks together?  that actually could be pretty cool, with alternating grain patterns....hmmmmmm


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 29, 2009)

When you sand bloodwood and holly, the bloodwood will run!!

Use corian.


----------



## sol92258 (Apr 29, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> When you sand bloodwood and holly, the bloodwood will run!!
> 
> Use corian.


what is that?


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Apr 29, 2009)

Jim,
As far as bamboo, just buy a large bamboo cutting board and you'll have more material than you know what to do with for next to nothing. Then you can cut blanks any way you want, with the grain, cross-grain, diagonal, whatever. And you can laminate various cuts to make thicker pieces, and mix-up grain patterns there as well....

Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.coriansamples.com/prostores/servlet/StoreFront

Take a peek.  Laminate the pieces, colors will not run into each other.


----------



## mick (Apr 29, 2009)

sol92258 said:


> you have any pics?
> how'd they turn out?


 
Jim here's a pic of a custom order I did...athough she ordered it with m ore Blackwood than Holly you can get an idea.

Oh BTW Ed who said anything about sanding....I use a sharp skew to turn pens....lol

Seriously Jim if you go this route finish turn it as smooth as possible and seal with thin CA before attempting to sand.


----------



## sol92258 (Apr 29, 2009)

MikeMcM1956 said:


> Jim,
> As far as bamboo, just buy a large bamboo cutting board and you'll have more material than you know what to do with for next to nothing. Then you can cut blanks any way you want, with the grain, cross-grain, diagonal, whatever. And you can laminate various cuts to make thicker pieces, and mix-up grain patterns there as well....
> 
> Mike


brilliant idea!


mick said:


> Jim here's a pic of a custom order I did...athough she ordered it with m ore Blackwood than Holly you can get an idea.
> 
> Oh BTW Ed who said anything about sanding....I use a sharp skew to turn pens....lol
> 
> Seriously Jim if you go this route finish turn it as smooth as possible and seal with thin CA before attempting to sand.


thanks
I had begun to wonder if CA between sanding would prevent colors from running


----------



## sol92258 (Apr 29, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> http://www.coriansamples.com/prostores/servlet/StoreFront
> 
> Take a peek.  Laminate the pieces, colors will not run into each other.


I'll be sure and check that out, thanks!


WooHoo, I hit my age in posts! (32)
(glad I'm not as old at theshaveden.com!!! :biggrin


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, Jim, (said in "off-hand voice")

If you seal the bloodwood with CA, you will seal in all the scratches.  IF you can make a "finish pass" with the skew as Mike suggests, all is well --- I have NEVER been happy with MY attempts.

Corian, on the other hand, comes out great with my minimal skills!!!

YMMV


----------



## sol92258 (Apr 29, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Oh, Jim, (said in "off-hand voice")
> 
> If you seal the bloodwood with CA, you will seal in all the scratches.  IF you can make a "finish pass" with the skew as Mike suggests, all is well --- I have NEVER been happy with MY attempts.
> 
> ...


how thick are those samples?

and if at nearly 8K posts you still have "minimal skills", I just may have to quit now!
well, if I didn't enjoy it so much :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 29, 2009)

Samples are half an inch thick and can be combined with CA, making an inch.  Have done it many times.

Please do not confuse my ability to type as an ability to DO anything!!!

Talk with the guys in Wisconsin, they will tell you I talk a great demo --- results, well, who needs results when you can TALK!!!

Seriously, I enjoy sharing any skills I might have developed, so PM anytime!!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 29, 2009)

BTW, let me reassure you I PASSED my age in posts, several weeks ago!!


----------



## mick (Apr 29, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Oh, Jim, (said in "off-hand voice")
> 
> If you seal the bloodwood with CA, you will seal in all the scratches. IF you can make a "finish pass" with the skew as Mike suggests, all is well --- I have NEVER been happy with MY attempts.
> 
> ...


 
Ed?...Minimal skills?.....I spewed  Diet Pe.psi all over the screen!

Jim,  if you're very careful you can seal the Holly and still be able to sand any scratches out of the Bloodwood


----------

